# Criteria to choose best bucks



## nawma (Feb 15, 2013)

I have too many bucks. I have not bred with them all but plan to in coming months. I was wondering what criteria an experienced breeder might use to make the choice of which to keep and which to cull.  I have two NZB bucks, two NZW bucks, and three Californian bucks. I think I want to keep one from each of these categories. In the event that each buck is successful each time he is bred how would you pick the ones to keep? Do bucks solely determine how big litter is?


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 15, 2013)

I would go by which bucks have the highest post-weaning weights. Weaning weights are determined by the dam and how much milk she produces (dam also determines litter size). Post-weaning weights are solely the individual animal's genetic capabilities. So if you selected sires based on post-weaning weights and ADG, then you can continue to produce animals who are fast growers and are feed efficient.


----------



## nawma (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you sheepgirl. I understand what you said except for the ADG. What does that mean?


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 15, 2013)

Average Daily Gain

eta: To calculate this, if you were to butcher all the rabbits, weigh them before you butcher. You should also weigh them all at weaning. Determine the number of days between weaning and butchering. Take the weight they've gained (let's say 3 lbs) and divide it by the number of days (let's say 4 weeks, or 28 days). 3 / 28 = 0.107 ADG. The higher the ADG, the faster they grew, which means (esp if they are all given the same amount of feed), they use feed more efficiently (less feed to get the same weight gain), which is definitely a money maker trait (or at least money saver!).


----------



## nawma (Feb 15, 2013)

OK thank you


----------



## Augusta (Mar 16, 2013)

I go by the largest rabbit per litter at eight weeks...One kit is always bigger than the rest...Feed conversion will be there..From one doe I get one kit every litter that is 4.75 pounds at 8 weeks....I would go for growth first then select for other traits....

Are these meat rabbits or show rabbits....?

If I had limited choice I would go with the heaviest bucks,,if a buck is a little lighter and meatier then I'd go with him..Then select from litters for better bucks....

If goin for meat don't be afraid too cull,before long they'll pop like popcorn outa the nestbox....


----------

